# Cleaning up the Altima



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

I am trying to remove what remains of the warning sticker on the overhead visor, shown here:


Has anyone found anything that works well getting rid of dealer stickers? I've only known to be able to take them off with hairdryers but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

We have 3M Adhesive Remover to get rid of excess glue, like that stuff that's left on your visor. Works real well...a little at a time.

The dealer sticker is removed with a professional heat gun, that gets the sticker real hot. Again, remove the glue left behind with the 3M product.


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

Is this the stuff?
Shop 3M: 3M Adhesive Remover Catalog Number 6041, 24 fluid oz

What temperature is the professional heat gun - does a blow dryer work well enough or should I invest in a real heat gun?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

3M product 8984 is what we use and it works great!
A hair dryer doesn't get hot enough and do you really want to spend money on an expensive heat gun just to remove those stickers?


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

metro273 said:


> 3M product 8984 is what we use and it works great!
> A hair dryer doesn't get hot enough and do you really want to spend money on an expensive heat gun just to remove those stickers?


I'm picking up some of that cleaner now.

I would prefer to not have to spend the money for the heat gun but what are my other options?


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

go to home cheapo (home depot) or another hardware store and look for goo off or bug tarminator they both work really well and dont need any tools or anything. safe on paint just dont leave it on more than 4 min and clean with water.


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

I got some goof off and tried to get some off. It has been a day since I did this and I can see the spot where I put it on there and the tape is still there.

Not using it on any painted surface but on the cloth on my sun visor.


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

how long did you leave it and did you clean it after


----------



## iam8up (Dec 2, 2008)

I put it on there and immediately (using a tooth brush) started brushing it. I did this for a good 10 minutes and the "stain" was still there. I didn't even look today but it may have dried by now. We have some very cold wet weather this week.


----------

